

Economic Growth Given Machine Intelligence [pdf, 1998] - coderdude
http://hanson.gmu.edu/aigrow.pdf

======
jonmc12
Here is a more recent article from the same author:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/robotics-
software/economic...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/robotics-
software/economics-of-the-singularity)

------
arethuza
I believe that we will be able to build artificially intelligent general
intelligences, I'd be surprised if this happens in my lifetime, but I do
believe it will happen at some point. If it does I suspect the possible
outcomes are:

\- Good - we end up with a society that looks like a low tech version of the
Culture with AIs and humans co-existing

\- Bad - See _The Second Renaissance_ from the Animatrix

\- Weird - Economics 2.0 from Accelerando

I think at this moment in time I'd probably go with "Weird" as my estimate of
the most likely outcome!

------
nickpinkston
TL;DR: Computers are complimentary and competitive with human intelligence -
hence wages. Initially, computers increase wages by increasing productivity,
but later as computers fully replace many in the labor market - wages fall
dramatically due to essentially Moore's Law.

------
proemeth
I was expecting some graph at least...

